# mid bass drivers



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

i am getting ready for a horn setup using the ID horns and curious what others thoughts are on either the ID 6.5 or the 18 Sound 6.5 as my pair for the horns...i might also consider using two ID 6.5 in each door, although not sure how much i could expect to pay to have the door panels built?? thoughts and input sought.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Either will work very well. the 18sound are more efficient than the ID, but the ID's may play lower.
18sound have a more open and natural sounding midrange.

My Back up pairs of 18sound are up on ebay now pretty cheap


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i run a pair of the x65 mids per doors and they matched up nicely when i ran my horns. due to my new amp tho i'ma switch to some silver flutes


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the x65 midbass matched up to my ID HLCDs and they sound great. as horsemanwill did, I plan to add a second set for dual 6.5" eventually (I have the second set, *sigh*)


----------

